# 1938/1939 Schwinn Racer



## s1b (Nov 4, 2019)

Does anyone have pictures of 1938/1939 Schwinn Racers like that in the picture?
Or Schwinn Racers under with different company headbadges.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 4, 2019)

Trying these links again in a cleaner way.
example 1
example 2
example 3
example 4
example 5
example 6
example 7
example 8
example 9
example 10
example 11


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> hmm I don't know about the look of these links now...
> 
> Try again in a cleaner way.
> example 1
> ...




Hmmm, they do work though.


----------



## s1b (Nov 4, 2019)

@rennfaron 
 Those are interesting links. It’s definitely not a Paramount.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Hmmm, they do work though. View attachment 1090791



Oh I know they work I was just meaning this style vs this style. Same two links below. When you have a bunch of the new style (second look, it gets really cluttered).

same link as below








						New World Racer | All Things Schwinn
					

I picked up this New World Racer.  Serial is D2629 in large uneven numbers.  Does anyone know the model year and does anyone have an original zero rise stem and period drop bars?   Wheels are 26x1.375.  Coaster Brake is ND and the arm just says "NEW DEPARTURE". The bearing dust caps are nickle...




					thecabe.com


----------

